

Web Copyrighting Must be Respected - Webnauts
http://www.searcheditors.com/businesses-honesty-web-copyrighting/

======
glenbo
In my limited experience with so-called "spinners," writers would easily
prefer to creating their own content as opposed to regurgitating phrases from
a source article. This is usually more inexpensive and a better liked job for
the writer. It's a little counterintuitive, but letting someone research a
topic and develop content on their own (even when given SEO metrics) takes a
good writer far less time so it ends up being cheaper & better.

Sometime you can have your cake and eat it too, although this doesn't solve a
common problem when sourcing work . If the writer is uninterested or
unfamiliar with the topic, the quality will invariably suffer.

* edited for grammar

